# Pioneer SA 8100



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I trust it is OK to post this here.

I have the above amp and it plays the left channel only. When I turn the volume full quickly, the right works as well at all volume levels. When i switch off and on again, the fault repeats.
Can anyone help with a solution or suggestion to fault find/
regards
William


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

These sorts of problems are difficult to diagnose at a distance. My first thought and thing I would try if it were on my bench would be to clean the volume control pot. Go to whomever are the UK equivalent of Radio Shack and buy a small can of contact cleaner. It will have a thin nozzle tube which you point into the open gap in the stamped metal back of most pots. Give it a squirt and twist the VC several times from zero to full (with the amp off) and maybe a couple of rounds of this. Many times it will fix it, and it's only a couple of quid to try before paying a tech to look at it.

CRC and Caig are the two I use. DO NOT use something like WD40.

Google pic to help clarify what you are looking for.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

And do not use an automotive contact cleaner, it will eat plastic.


----------



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you A9X for your response. I have tried DeoxIT made by CRAIG labs. It has not helped. I used the DeoxIT on my Rotel RP3000 TT which was mothballed for 25 years and the 33 rpm was racing away at may be 60 rpm and it was cured. hope this info will be useful to someone.
As far as the SA8100, a company quoted £90.00 for repairs and it looks like that may be the only solution.
Regards
William


----------

